# Digital Tv Tuner/converter Thingey....



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im sure everyone by now has heard of the digital converter box that over the air TV's must have by Feb or your TV is now a big paperweight... So I went online and filled out the form ( took 2 min. ) and the Govt. actually GAVE me a rebate card for 40$$$. So off to Radio Shack I went and paid 23$ for a converter. Plugged it in to the TT and WOW







that thing works. Where I am parked and where I live I get a cloudy/fuzzy 3 channels. Now I got 13 clear channels. I almost fell of the sofa. Remember to turn on the booster, that brings in the most channels. It even has a signal meter built in, mine was very low but I expected that but I NEVER thought I would get 13 channels. So for retarded people like me who still cant find a satallite signal....this may be my saving grace.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you using it on an old analog tv? I haven't broken down and bought a converter but we did buy an LCD tv for the camper with a digital tuner. When on digital tv channels in the camper the picture was pixelly and hesitated. I wasn't sure if a converter would help at all since it wasn't an analog tv.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I got the card and headed off to Wally World and spent a whopping $10 for the RCA convertor box.
Haven't tried it out yet, but someone on here has the same box and was quite impressed.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Can you save us some trouble looking ( I know its on the site somewhere) and give a link to the gov t site??


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Can you save us some trouble looking ( I know its on the site somewhere) and give a link to the gov t site??


Is this it? Clicky Here

I just applied for 2 coupons for the heck of it


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Gov rebate application

Just got approved for two of them. Since I was talking about my trailer "home", I checked the option that said NONE of the TVs in my home are digital.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I said all the TVs in my home are cable and they still gave me one. They didnt ask about the TT.

I still have a analog TV. Its got a built in DVD and VHS players. It was on sale for 200$. If you have a built in tuner then thats all you need. You probally have a more expensive TV then I. If its digital and blockey sometimes its that you have a weak signal from the TV station. Nothing you can do about that. Its kinda like its on or its off, otherwise you get that pause/digital look. You may have a built in signal meter you could check the signal with.


----------



## ts_hunter (Jun 18, 2008)

Fill me in..... I just got an '08 Outback 23RS with the flat panel included. If I hook up one of these converters to my TT's antenna and then to the stock Flat panel, will I get more/better reception? Will it get digital channels? Or do I need an upgraded antenna and TV?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was told you have to check the TV to see if it has a built in digital tuner. If you do a channel search it should find the digital channels. The antenna is fine. An 08 TV should have a built in tuner but you never know. I would consult the TV's manual.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

ts_hunter said:


> Fill me in..... I just got an '08 Outback 23RS with the flat panel included. If I hook up one of these converters to my TT's antenna and then to the stock Flat panel, will I get more/better reception? Will it get digital channels? Or do I need an upgraded antenna and TV?


My '08 Outback has a HDTV LCD television. Your antenna will pick up the digital signals fine, and your LCD should already have the digital tuner. If it doesn't, complain to your dealer and get them to swap it out.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I took the converter one step further...I took my converter and hooked it up to my daughter's portable dvd player to act as a television in the front bed area of our 23rs. It works great. Just had to extend the a/v cables from the converter to the player.









bbwb


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

i just applied for two of them myself


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Cool and thanks for the link. I just got approved for a deuce. Maybe I'll keep the tube TV in the Outback after all.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we are in a rv park in North Idaho and could not get a satellite signal,something about trees in the way







So I cranked up the antenna and was able to get a handful of fuzzy channels. I took out the yet to be used converter box I had brought along and PRESTO! wow!, it's like looking at cable. Amazing! the once fuzzy channels now look fantastic. After 11 days without tv it's nice to hear the news again and unwind later to some television.
Get your coupons and your boxes! well worth it if you like to have tv when "roughing it"


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I requested my coupons over a month ago and have never received them...What's up with that??


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I got my coupons in less than thirty days, and that includes forwarding from SD.

I have bought one of the converters (they've been hard to find in places). Have yet to use it, as it's no big thing to set up the satellite, and there's essentially no OTA broadcast tv in many places, anyhow. I am hesitating for now, though the other coupon expires in four weeks. You only have 90 days after they are issued to use them; the expiration date is on them.

I hesitate for two reasons - first, my satellite guy says DirecTV is supposed to have a box out this month that has the converter built in. If he doesn't have it in three weeks, I'll get the second box. Second, since our tv's are maybe 15 feet apart, I wanted two different brands to avoid remote control issues, like having one pitched at my head when I changed her channel...

Sluggo


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just installed a digital converter box (Zenith, from Best Buy) in my 2007 OB and got 17 clear digital channels, just sitting in my driveway. I've never gotten 17 channels through the air before - 7-8 max. And they've never been crystal clear, like now.

I, too, got the coupons from the government, and spent anothe $20 beyond the $40 coupon. But it was money well spent!

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We finally got our coupons last week, guess it's time to go shopping before they expire


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I requested my coupons over a month ago and have never received them...What's up with that??


I just applied for mine and the website said the coupons would be mailed on 9/5/08- almost a month from now, so it looks like they batch them up and mail in bulk.

Regards, Glenn


----------

